# Alpha-Stim SCS



## MyNameIs86 (Jul 20, 2011)

So here's the thing. I bought alpha-stim scs for depression a few months back. Bought it off ebay for 80% off the regular price and w/o having to use a DR. 
The first few weeks when I first got it, it didn't really do much. But now I retried it tonight only after i realized I still had it and read something about 
it with depersonalization.

I put it up to level 5 for 20 min and it made me relax... my eyes stopped hurting a bit. my eyes hurt a lot these days, they feel like they have been pulling down hurting. the only thing that worked for a few min was shooting my self in the eye with a water bottle.

but I decided to use it again tonight and started to feel relaxed a bit.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

what is it?


----------

